# Ferrari F430 Spider- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes and another F430, getting rather common in the studio now.

Thought I would share this one as the colour is not the typical Rosso Corsa.
I have been lucky enough to have done a fair few in red, but this colour blew me away and suits the car so well in my opinion.
A recent purchase by my client and booked in to do whatever is needed to bring up to standard.










Starting with the interior, and a thorough vacuum first.










Leather cleansed,










Carbon trim waxed using Zymol detail,










Swissvax leather milk to nourish and feed,










Rubber seals fed and nourished,



















Carpets sealed with Nanolex fabric & leather,



















Prime applied to painted areas behind seats and shuts,



















Next the engine bay was cleaned using APC by hand, exhaust box polished using Briliant hot enviroments,



















Engine trim protected with SV nano express,










Engine bay complete,



















Paintwork clayed and de-tarred.
Some defects from the larger number plate,










Removed using a Meguiars 4" pad and #105,



















Rear lights polished as above,










Further defects removed using a Hex-Logic polishing pad and IP3.02,




























Paintwork refined using #205 on a Festool ultra finishing pad, followed by a pre-cleanse with Z HD-cleanse,










Protection applied in the shape of Zymol Concours,










Alloys and calipers pre-cleansed with CF normal and sealed using SV Autobahn,




























Diffuser and unseals protected with Blackfire sealant,



















Tyres and rubber trim dressed,



















Metal trim polished,



















Glass cleaned throughout,










Fabric roof vacuumed and protected with CG fabric guard,










A final wipedown with Britemax detailing spray,










*Finished Results.*













































































































Thanks for looking, respectful comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent stuff chap

Best colour/trim combo on a 430 IMO:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Simply..."Amaizing" :thumb:

Lovely finish!


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Superb job! This colour suits that car very very well


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks simply stunning :doublesho

I really do like that colour combo!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always Rob, stunning car :argie:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Good job Rob and a lovely car. What was the masking tape on the bonnet about? It seems to just be stuck on randomly, was it about doing the paint correction?

Ben


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

1,896 MILES.

If this was in my drive it would be 189,600 Miles


----------



## MercAdam (Jun 3, 2010)

wow - great job


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning colour combo very nice... great job. how do u rate the nanolex fabric and leather?


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantastic work! Stunning result on a beautiful car. :argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovely finish


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking mate

:thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful car, amazing work.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Good job Rob and a lovely car. What was the masking tape on the bonnet about? It seems to just be stuck on randomly, was it about doing the paint correction?
> 
> Ben


The tape was to guide me for the random scratches, I could only see them when looking up the panel into the light.



Ronnie said:


> stunning colour combo very nice... great job. how do u rate the nanolex fabric and leather?


There is no better IMO.:thumb:


----------



## tom769 (Oct 1, 2009)

Great, love your attention to details!

Which product did you use on glass?
Thanks, tom


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

tom769 said:


> Great, love your attention to details!
> 
> Which product did you use on glass?
> Thanks, tom


Thanks Tom, 3m foam glass cleaner.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/3M_Products.html


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic work Rob, excellent write up & pics:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Another stunning job.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

lovely work, pictures great too !!


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

superb stuff rob. do you work alone all the time or is there two of ya's? impressive stuff as usual

jamie


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely Rob, very very nice job


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

That looks lovely, as you say an amazing colour which suits the car well  I think ay colour apart from red has a certain amount of extra 'class' to it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gotamintvtr said:


> superb stuff rob. do you work alone all the time or is there two of ya's? impressive stuff as usual
> 
> jamie


Thanks Jamie, no just me on my own, at the moment it's the way I like it because I only have to rely upon myself and my standards.:thumb:

Will occasionally when required work with a few detailers I trust.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Best of the bunch in more ways than one


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Jamie, no just me on my own, at the moment it's the way I like it because I only have to rely upon myself and my standards.:thumb:
> 
> Will occasionally when required work with a few detailers I trust.


Dont blame you when you work with such cars. If you ever want a tea boy drop me a message haha. Keep it up!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, great read, lovely detail & stunning finish (but what else would we expect  )

Thanks for taking the time to post up :thumb:

Mike :wave:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning colour combo :argie: :thumb: great work


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

For me thats the dream car right there. Colour, interior and wheel combos are perfect!

Very nice work Rob.

:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic! Great work mate

Simon


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking back over the last decade or so, this is the best colour combination on a Ferrari bar none, just my opinion.


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazing job, looks incredible after you have finished!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Must have missed this one Rob, nice work as per.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

stunning


----------

